
Ask Lobsters: What are people using for their personal blogs? - O_H_E
https://lobste.rs/s/eip181/what_are_people_using_for_their_personal
======
rahimnathwani
I'm curious whether anyone is using Gatsby (front-end) and Strapi (headless
CMS) for their personal blog?

I ask because it seems like a nice combo (basic CMS features, offline/PWS
support etc.) but is missing some obvious things out of the box (e.g. things
important for SEO, like slug-based routing, sitemap.xml).

~~~
nickthemagicman
React and SEO are involved if I'm not mistaken.

